# Mã biển số xe các Tỉnh - Thành qua thơ



## Xinh (9 Tháng chín 2012)

Cao Bằng _ 11 chẳng sai
Lạng Sơn Tây Bắc 12 cận kề
13 Hà Bắc mời về
Quảng Ninh 14, bốn bề là Than
15 , 16 cùng mang
Hải Phòng đất Bắc chứa chan nghĩa tình
17 vùng đất Thái Bình
18 Nam Định quê mình đẹp xinh
Phú Thọ 19 Thành Kinh Lạc Hồng
Thái Nguyên Sunfat , gang ,đồng
Đôi mươi ( 20 ) dễ nhớ trong lòng chúng ta
Yên Bái 21 ghé qua
Tuyên Quang _ Tây Bắc số là 22
Hà Giang rồi đến Lào Cai
23 , 24 sánh vai láng giềng
Lai Châu , Sơn La vùng biên ,( giới )
25 , 26 số liền kề nhau
27 lịch sử khắc sâu
Đánh tan xâm lược công đầu Điện Biên
28 Hòa Bình ấm êm
29 Hà Nội liền liền 32
33 là đất Hà Tây
Tiếp theo 34 đất này Hải Dương
Ninh Bình vùng đất thân thương
35 là số đi đường cho dân
Thanh Hóa 36 cũng gần
37 , 38 tình thân
Nghệ An , Hà Tĩnh ta cần khắc ghi
43 Đà Nẵng khó gì
47 Đắc Lắc _ trường kỳ Tây Nguyên
Lâm Đồng 49 thần tiên
50 Thành Phố tiếp liền 60 .( TPHCM 50 - 59 )
Đồng Nai số 6 lần 10 ( 60 )
Bình Dương 61 tách rời mới ra
62 là đất không xa
Long An _ Bến Lức khúc ca lúa vàng
63 màu mỡ Tiền Giang
Vĩnh Long 64 ngày càng đẹp tươi
Cần Thơ lúa gạo xin mời
65 là số của người Cần Thơ
Đồng Tháp 66 trước giờ
67 kế tiếp là bờ An Giang
68 biên giới Kiên Giang
Cà Mau 69 rộn ràng U Minh
70 là số Tây Ninh
Xứ dừa 71 yên bình Bến Tre
72_ Vũng Tàu số xe
73 Xứ QUẢNG vùng quê thanh BÌNH ( Quảng Bình )
74 Quãng Trị nghĩa tình
Cố đô nước Việt Nam mình 75
76_Quảng Ngãi đến thăm
Bình Định 77 âm thầm vùng lên
78 biển số Phú Yên
Khánh Hòa 79 núi liền biển xanh
81_ rừng núi vây quanh
Gia Lai phố núi , thị thành Playku
Kon tum năm tháng mây mù ,
82 dễ nhớ mặc dù mới ra .( tách ra của GiaLai_Kontum )
Sóc Trăng có số 83
84 kế đó chính là Trà Vinh
85 Ninh Thuận hữu tình
86 Bình Thuận yên bình gần bên
Vĩnh Phúc 88 vùng lên
Hưng Yên 89 nhớ tên nhãn lồng
Quãng Nam đất thép thành đồng
92 số mới tiếp vòng thời gian
93 đất mới khai hoang
Chính là Bình Phước bạt ngàn cao su
Bạc Liêu mang số 94
Bắc Kạn 97 có từ rất lâu
Bắc Giang 98_vùng sâu
Bắc Ninh 99 những câu Quan hò


----------



## hungngan (13 Tháng sáu 2014)

nghe bài theo vần dễ nhớ nhỉ


----------



## ngocminhpham (21 Tháng tám 2014)

bổ ích quá, cám ơn chị, ra đường nhìn biển số biết ngay là cư dân miền nào..hi..


----------

